# Argëtim & zbavitje > Sporti nëpër botë >  FC Barcelona

## no name

*FC Barcelona 2011/12*




*Lojtarët:*

1 Victor Valdes 
2 Daniel Alves 
3 Gerard Piqué 
4 Francesc Fàbregas
5 Carles Puyol
6 Xavier Hernandez
7 David Villa
8 Andrés Iniesta
9 Alexis Sánchez
10 Lionel Messi
11 Thiago Alcántara
13 José Pinto
14 Javier Mascherano
15 Seydou Keita
16 Sergio Busquets
17 Pedro Rodríguez
19 Maxwell
20 Ibrahim Afellay
21 Adriano
22 Éric Abidal
24 Fontàs

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

Po e hap temen e re,meqe tema tjeter e ka kaluar numrin e postimeve,

plus me nisjen e sezonit te ri ne Spanje te kemi nje tem te re.

Urime dhe suksese te gjithve tifozave te Barcelones.

Diskutime te mbara.

----------


## FcBrC

*Puyol: "I kam shikuar te gjitha veshjet qe kam pasur..dhe jam ndier me se miri duke e veshur ate me stemen e Barcelonës afër zemrës time"*

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

*Barcelona 2* - 0 Porto
Messi dhe Fabregas shënuan golat.

Messi e dehu atë portjerin dhe dha assist për Fabregas (magjike).
Ata kafshët e Portos nuk e kuptova se çar lidhje kishin me futbollin.

SUPERKAMPIONË !!!

_Messi gjithashtu shënoi në kompeticionin e vetëm ku nuk kishte lënë gjurmë_ ; ).







http://www.fcbarcelona.cat/web/engli...o/cronica.html

----------


## FcBrC

Urime gjithve edhe ky trofe !

Barcelona luajti vetem me 50 te forces dhe me shum lehtsi e mposhti porton !



Rifillojme prap me la ligen

----------


## no name

Hajde urime per Superkupen e Evropes. :)

----------


## Milkway

Kunder Vilarealit pa mbrojte qenka Barca ....Puyol ,Pique , Dani Alvesh dhe Adriano nuk luajn  :i terbuar:

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Barca 5 - 0 Villareal

Ua came pjeshken Vilarealit.
Thiago
Messi
Messi
Sanchez
Fabregas

----------


## presHeva-Lee

La manita e Barces kunder nendetses se verdh 5-0 [Thiago, Fabregas, Alexis, Messi 2x] edhe pse gati pa gjith mbrojtjen serish jemi te fort  :ngerdheshje:  Visca el Barca

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

*E bukura e ndeshjes ishte se shenuan qe javen e pare te kampjonatit

Spanjoll dy superblerjet e merkatos..

Francesc Fàbregas & Alexis Sánchez

*

----------


## FcBrC

Menyra e lojes qe o tu e zhvillue o mytje shpresave per kundershtar , po kam frik se kundershtaret sdo ti dalin hiq ne fush .



E pse o barca kshtu o ni pjes e madhe e ktij  , ka kriju ni grup fantastik dhe te pa thyshem ..

----------


## no name

Pavaresisht mungesave te shumta ne mbrotje, Guardioles i funksionuan pa asnje problem skemat e formacionit 3-4-3 perballe Villarealit. 




Fabregas dhe Sanchez po shkojne ne rrugen e duhur, i jane pershtat shume mire lojes se Barcelones.  :buzeqeshje: 
Gjithashtu Thiago ka bere nje performance te jashtzakonshme, 1 gol dhe 2 asist.


Messi,Fabregas dhe Thiago, treshja vdekjeprurese per Villareal kete jave.




*Video nga ndeshja:*

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

*Abidal rrëfehet mbi të ardhmen e tij.*

http://www.fcbarcelona.cat/web/engli...908119121.html

----------


## no name

Na shkoi ters kjo jave, barazim ne te dyja ndeshjet, si ne kampionat po ashtu edhe ne champions league.
Fillimi i sezonit gjithmone me pengesa per ne, si duket lojtaret akoma nuk e kane arritur formen e tyre te duhur. 

Sonte ndeshjen e paten ne duar, gjynof qe nuk e mbyllen me fitore. Zhvilluan nje loje shume te mire, por ja qe ndodh ndonjehere rezultati te mos jete i drejte.


Fatkeqesisht edhe lendimet nuk kane te ndalur, Alexis Sanchez do ti mungoj Barcelones per rreth 2 muaj, u lendua ne ndeshjen e kampionatit perballe Sociedadit ne fundjave. 
Gjithashtu edhe Iniesta sonte pesoi nje lendim, u konfirmua qe do te mungoj 1 muaj.

----------


## MaDaBeR

Milani eshte Milan dhe nga vete statistikat e dini se si keni dale gjithmone me Milanin.  :buzeqeshje:  Gabimi ishte i Allegrit qe nxori Boateng, u tregua pak frikacak ne ate cast qe futi ne fushe Ambrosinin. Edhe njehere, si gjithmone Milani u tregoi se eshte nje nga ekipet me emrin me te rende ne Europe. 

Edhe tek tema e Milanit e kam thene, Milanin, atehere kur e marin me lehte dhe qe nuk e llogarisin fare, atehere i ben gjithmone surprizat. Mjafton te permend rastet qe ne finalen e 94 po me Barcen, ne 2003 me Realin e Madridit, ne 2007 kur fitoi Champions pavaresisht se kishte qe thonin se Milani do ngelte ne grup ate sezon. E tregoi prap para 2 vitesh kur rrahu Realin 3-1, e tregoi dhe mbreme me Barcen. 

Keshtu qe duhet ta merni pak me seriozisht, sidomos atehere kur mendoni se Milani eshte dobet.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MaDaBeR

Per mendimin tim, gabimi i Barcelones eshte blerja e Sancez. Duhet te blinte nje mbrojtes qendre ne vend te tij, sepse ne Sulm eshte mire. Ne vend te Sancez ka 2 super lojtar ne stol, Alcantara dhe Afelay.

----------


## MaDaBeR

*Guardiola:Pato nuk do ta ndalte as Usain Bolt
*
Trajneri i Barcelones,Pep Guardiola,nuk bene drame pas barazimit shtepiak ndeshjen e mbremshme ai jep komplimente per Milanin:Milani eshte skuader qe eshte bere per te luajtur.Posedimi i topit nuk na sherbeu per asgje.Duhet te bejme komplimente per Milanin,dhe te mendohet blerja e atyre kembeve te forta si te Patos,as Usain Bolt nuk do te mund ta ndalte

----------


## no name

> Milani eshte Milan, e tregoi dhe mbreme me Barcen.


 :pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe:

----------


## Smth_Poetic

> Milani eshte Milan dhe nga vete statistikat e dini se si keni dale gjithmone me Milanin.  Gabimi ishte i Allegrit qe nxori Boateng, u tregua pak frikacak ne ate cast qe futi ne fushe Ambrosinin. Edhe njehere, si gjithmone Milani u tregoi se eshte nje nga ekipet me emrin me te rende ne Europe. 
> 
> Edhe tek tema e Milanit e kam thene, Milanin, atehere kur e marin me lehte dhe qe nuk e llogarisin fare, atehere i ben gjithmone surprizat. Mjafton te permend rastet qe ne finalen e 94 po me Barcen, *ne 2003 me Realin e Madridit*, ne 2007 kur fitoi Champions pavaresisht se kishte qe thonin se Milani do ngelte ne grup ate sezon. E tregoi prap para 2 vitesh kur rrahu Realin 3-1, e tregoi dhe mbreme me Barcen. 
> 
> Keshtu qe duhet ta merni pak me seriozisht, sidomos atehere kur mendoni se Milani eshte dobet.


Me ke ekip edhe njehere e fitoi kupen e kampioneve milani ne 2003?

----------


## [PaRTiZoNi]

Apapapapa po plasni ka inoti mer qe ju mori Milani barazim ne Camp Now. Ore ai Messi ate nate ishte dobet apo ishte Nesta ne super forme se nuk e pashe mire?  :perqeshje:   Ju 1 2 vetem nji gjo dini, mbajtja topit , po rezultati ne fund si ishte qe ka me shume rendesi? Normal qe do e dominonte lojen Barcelona se lozte ne fushe te vet + Milanit i mungonte Ibra. Pastaj ajo lloj loje me pasime te shpeshta e Barcelones ta shpif , para portes sbojn asigjo. Edhe faulli qe boni gol Villa nuk ishte, icik sa tju prekesh juve bini n'tok. Favorizoheni shume nga albitrat, nejse shihemi nga Nentori ne San Siro dhe mos kini kaq inat se kot si kemi 7 Champions League  :ngerdheshje:

----------

